# black spot on photo



## jkleinhe (Feb 27, 2009)

Every time I try and get close to a subject and my flash goes off I get this dark, half moon shape at the bottom of all my pictures that ruins my shots.  Does anyone know what is causing this?  I am using a nikon D40 and my lens is an 18-200MM.  It is almost like my flash is casting the shadow.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Below is a link to an example picture.

http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss359/jkleinhe12/DSC_1394.jpg


----------



## Samanax (Feb 27, 2009)

jkleinhe said:


> Every time I try and get close to a subject and my flash goes off I get this dark, half moon shape at the bottom of all my pictures that ruins my shots. Does anyone know what is causing this? I am using a nikon D40 and my lens is an 18-200MM. It is almost like my flash is casting the shadow. Has anyone else had this problem? Below is a link to an example picture.
> 
> http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss359/jkleinhe12/DSC_1394.jpg


 That's the shadow from the lens...it's because you're using the pop-up flash and the lens is long.


----------



## jkleinhe (Feb 27, 2009)

That is what I thought, is there any way to avoid this?  If I bought an external flash unit would this help me avoid this problem or should I just get a different lens (macro) when trying to take such close shots?


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 27, 2009)

yes, the external flash will prevent it.. you should never use a pop up flash.. as they such.. always use an external flash


----------



## Samanax (Feb 27, 2009)

jkleinhe said:


> That is what I thought, is there any way to avoid this? If I bought an external flash unit would this help me avoid this problem


Yes. The external flash is up higher above the lens and unless you're really close and using a huge lens you shouldn't get the dark semi-circular shadow.

Or you can use the flash off-camera and not have to worry about lens shadow ever again. Plus you get better quality of light because you're not foward firing the flash. For more info: Strobist.


jkleinhe said:


> or should I just get a different lens (macro) when trying to take such close shots?


You still would need to light the shot and being closer would make the lens shadow even worse. For macro shots you could use something like this, or use the external Speedlite off-camera (strobist).


----------

